# Freshwater Aquariums > Freshwater Aquarium Livestock > Discus >  Discus

## James

The King of aquarium fishes,   is a type of cichlid native to the Amazon River in South America.

They are from the genus _Symphysodon_, which currently includes the species _S. aequifasciatus_, _S. discus_ and _S. tarzoo as a base but are crossed and bred by many to produce different strains.

Very peaceful and beautiful, but not a beginner fish by any means. 



_

----------

